
Why European Clocks Are Running 6 Minutes Late - dragon1st
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/03/european-clocks-six-minutes-late-serbia-kosovo-electricity-grid-spd/
======
John_KZ
>The network has lost 113 gigawatt-hours (GWh) of energy since mid-January.

Does that refer to lost power due to power factor changes or trasformers
losses or something?

>That energy will be pumped back into the grid in a process that could take a
few weeks.

What the heck does that mean though?

